# Embedded Flower Soaps



## Ellacho (Jul 19, 2014)

These are a few of my favorite MP soaps!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, aren't those just gorgeous! Once again, you've created amazing soap art. You certainly have the patience of Job! Excellent job, Ellacho. You're the Monet of MP soap crafting! :clap:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 19, 2014)

My hero!!. My initial supplies come in next week and I am working on my initial designs. I look forward to showing you my first efforts.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 19, 2014)

Krista - Thank you for your kind words.

Cindy- Looking forward to seeing your first soap!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 19, 2014)

I love them so beautiful x


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 19, 2014)

How do you make them without the flower melting? I've tried before and didn't have much luck x


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow.....those are SO pretty!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 19, 2014)

Above are a few little gifts I made for a friends children x


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> Above are a few little gifts I made for a friends children x



 Those are absolutely adorable! I bet they loved them!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 19, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> Above are a few little gifts I made for a friends children x



Sheila, those are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you x


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful! !!!!!!! 

Great job!  I loved the soap!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jul 21, 2014)

I had the above made for me for my stall from Jacks and Plaques £10 I love it x


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 21, 2014)

Those first photos you posted are gorgeous. That clear base really shows off the embeds.


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 22, 2014)

The embed flower soaps are truly stunning ! It's so beautiful !


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 22, 2014)

Those turned out really pretty.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 22, 2014)

Lisamaliga, Summerflyy & Shunt2011,

Thank you !


----------

